# Sevin Dust



## Sundancers

I have read more than a few post where members have said they use sevin dust (some call it 7) in the coop and/or roost area. I'm looking for more info ...

My grams used it her garden, but that is all I remember.

Thanks.


----------



## Apyl

No idea sorry. I've never used any dusts on my chickens, I just dont feel right about doing it. But I've also never had a mite or lice problem either.


----------



## Sundancers

No, I would not dust my chickens with it but it might come in handy to use on/around the roost area. (If need be)

As more than a few folks have had the problem (on the forum) ... I was just thinking out loud ... or would that be typing out loud.


----------



## doubleoakfarm

We got a trio from a 4H member and I did not quarantine them like I should. By the time we found the lice it was in most of our show birds. We both washed and dipped them in a seven rinse and used powder as a follow up in their houses and on the birds. We try to be completely organic, but if the situation is bad enough you have to deal with it in a way that will be effective. This is the ONLY time we use it.


----------



## Lissa

Doubleoakfarm or anyone....: I am fairly new to chicken keeping. Just noticed my polish has little tiny white bugs crawling on her face, they seem to like it close to her eyes. Do you think those might be lice? Any ideas? I don't notice the other ones scratching their faces though. Do they pick these up from the wild birds? Yikes! Great, now I feel itchy! Thanks!


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

It's what is commonly considered an "off label" use for pest control on chickens.....even dusting the roost areas or loafing areas the chickens will get into it and "dust" themselves. There are some pet and chicken safe dusting products to help control mites and lice that are recommended and tested on poultry! Check the labels, they will usually say "poultry safe" on the label.


----------



## Sundancers

BuckeyeChickens said:


> It's what is commonly considered an "off label" use for pest control on chickens.....even dusting the roost areas or loafing areas the chickens will get into it and "dust" themselves. There are some pet and chicken safe dusting products to help control mites and lice that are recommended and tested on poultry! Check the labels, they will usually say "poultry safe" on the label.


You would have to over dust the roost to have an area for them to dust themselves... IMO...

I was talking about a dusting only on the roost itself ... not the whole area.


----------



## fuzziebutt

Lissa said:


> Doubleoakfarm or anyone....: I am fairly new to chicken keeping. Just noticed my polish has little tiny white bugs crawling on her face, they seem to like it close to her eyes. Do you think those might be lice? Any ideas? I don't notice the other ones scratching their faces though. Do they pick these up from the wild birds? Yikes! Great, now I feel itchy! Thanks!


Those are mites, and she needs to be treated with whatever you feel comfortable treating her with. Some use Frontline, some use DE, and some use Sevin dust. I used Sevin dust, and never had a problem, and it got rid of the little buggers. Every time I changed the bedding, I put the sevin dust down before I put the new bedding in. It worked great for me.


----------



## Lissa

Fuzziebutt, I clean the coop entirely every 2-3 weeks with vinegar and put DE everywhere, in the coop and in their dusting area. I also spray their coop with Manna Pro Poultry Protector. The bottle says you can spray the chicken directly and I did that last night. Have you had luck with this? 
Darn, cannot believe they have mites; I try to keep everything so clean. Freaks me out! UGH! Can I bathe her with anything? No one else seems to be scratching themselves. Thanks for any feedback!


----------



## fuzziebutt

I can't speak to any other product, as I just always used the sevin dust. I had it around to put on the tomato plants in the garden, and dusted the chickens with it. She will stop scratching when they stop biting!


----------



## Energyvet

I'd use frontline. Seven dust is pretty toxic stuff. I'd treat everyone in the coop on the same day. 1/2 cc per 10 pounds of body weight. Generally a few drops.


----------



## Sundancers

Energyvet said:


> I'd use frontline. Seven dust is pretty toxic stuff. I'd treat everyone in the coop on the same day. 1/2 cc per 10 pounds of body weight. Generally a few drops.


Frontline is rather toxic for me and my little dog. We found out at the vets office. (Which was lucky for her) I on the other hand ... had hives on my arms for a week.


----------



## Energyvet

Are you sure it was frontline and not some other wanna be topical. And maybe not toxic but irritating. Fipronil is a chiton inhibitor. It only affects the production of an exoskeleton. Neither you nor your chickens has an exoskeleton. Just cause its topical doesn't mean it's Frontline. 

They do add permethrins (carnation extracts) to kill the eggs. That can be an irritant. That's frontline plus. 

Just saying....

Read the material safety data on sevin. Very different story.


----------



## fuzziebutt

A Polish is a lot smaller bird. Is the dosage the same EV?


----------



## Energyvet

My polish Roo was about 7-8 pounds and my hen was about 5 pounds. Frontline is very safe stuff. Over 17 years I've used it in many species (including myself) day old kittens, parrots, mice, rats, chickens, plants with no ill effects. I once used a 100 pound dose on a 20 pound dog (both my own) with no ill effect.


----------



## Lissa

Ok, I think she has lice. This is my deformed Polish girl (she has issues). She is a bantam. She is pretty small. The bugs are white. Aren't mites red/brown? Thanks EV...I have Frontline Plus for my cats but I can't use that, right? So, I need to get Frontline at pet store for cats? Yes? Also, read on Fresh Eggs Daily website to bathe them in Dawn soap/vinegar and let them sit in the bath. I also bought pressed garlic juice to spray them with too. This is really bugging me (no pun intended, ha!). Thanks everyone for the advice!


----------



## Sundancers

Energyvet said:


> Are you sure it was frontline and not some other wanna be topical. And maybe not toxic but irritating. Fipronil is a chiton inhibitor. It only affects the production of an exoskeleton. Neither you nor your chickens has an exoskeleton. Just cause its topical doesn't mean it's Frontline.
> 
> They do add permethrins (carnation extracts) to kill the eggs. That can be an irritant. That's frontline plus.
> 
> Just saying....
> 
> Read the material safety data on sevin. Very different story.


Yes ... I'm sure it was frontline.

All one has to do is a search ... small dogs between 10 and 20 pounds - are most susceptible to the problems, which include rashes, vomiting, diarrhea and seizures. Incidents reported by consumers rose from 28,895 in 2007 to 44,263 in 2008, an increase of 53 percent. Most of the problems were minor, such as skin rashes, but about 600 dogs and cats died in incidents reported in 2008. (my little one had the seizures...not pretty)

http://www.environmentalhealthnews.org/ehs/news/pet-pesticides

And I did do a search on sevin, which is why I would not dust my animals in it but if a person had a problem with critters of the roost, then I may try it. (If all else fails)


----------

